# New Member from Central PA



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, my name is Justin. I am from central Pa, I snowboard at holiday valley in NY. I am only 14, but I am not immature. I have been snowboarding for 1 year. I really can't wait until winter. I really hope I meet some cool people on here. Thanks for taking the time to read my description. :thumbsup:


----------

